# GoPro Thread



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a Hero5 Black, but this new Hero looks pretty cool at $200. It addresses some of the things I didn't like about the Hero5 Session it replaced (mainly the no display). :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm still rockin' a Hero2.. but use the underwater housing for it. My brother in law who has the latest GoPro thinks the video quality of my Hero2 in the underwater housing is better than his (using the same settings). :?










Here's a short video from a few cruises back (change quality to 1080)...


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

A little trick to uploading video footage to youtube. Upconvert it to 4k, even if you don't have 4k capability camera. The way youtube handles 4k vs 1080p is different, and their better technologies (i don't remember if its codex or what) is applied to the 4k video which will give you a much better quality video posted.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I have the Hero 6 black. The stabilization feature is awesome I had the 5 but sold it for the 6 for the stabilization upgrade.

I record all my videos using it.

https://youtu.be/NT1GBWmLmxQ


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

"So these rocks right here have to go..." :lol:


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I have the hero4 black and gave up because of the stabilization and sound issues. Oh and no screen. I ended up with a Sony handcam with BOSS. The camera has a gimbal internally to physically counteract the shake and it does 5.1 sound. Oh and the flip screen.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

When I grow up I want to be just like @wardconnor :bandit:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kds said:


> When I grow up I want to be just like wardconnor :bandit:


Don't. We. All. :nod:


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

kds said:


> When I grow up I want to be just like @wardconnor :bandit:


I'd like the mustache but I'd wake up and my wife will have either cut it off, or left me.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

PHXCobra said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> > When I grow up I want to be just like @wardconnor :bandit:
> ...


I seemed to have pulled off the handle bar mustache with my wife somehow.

The beginning was a little bit difficult but once I got over that "hump" I was home free.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have a GoPro Hero5 Black and have made a few videos with it and I NEED to make some more but just can't seem to find the time or motivation to do it.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I have the Hero 4 black. Although it shoots great footage when still, the video becomes so jarring when the camera is moving that it is difficult to watch. I'm definitely interested in the Hero 6 if it offers better stabilization, but from what I have seen, some of those Sony Handcams (such as the FDR-AX33) offer very nice stabilization.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm wanting to get an action camera, and right now, Best Buy is offering the Hero 5 Black for $50 off. The Hero 6 black isn't reduced in price, but because of the image stability, it is one thing that is appealing to me, as some of the videos that I've seen comparing the two as an improvement over the prior model. One of the things that I need to know is for people who are recording in 4K, how long can you record on your SD card, i.e. 32 GB can record 2 hours at 4K, 4 hours at 1080p.


----------

